# check if tor/privoxy is running properly

## menschmeier

Hi,

I installed tor and at seems to run. The speed is not very fast but this is the price, isn't it.

My question is, how can I test if tor/privoxy is working properly? I read on gentoo-wiki that on http://www.privoxy.org/config/ you should see it. But it always shows "Privoxy is not being used". I checked all the possibilities mentioned there: cache, browser settings.

Any hints for me?

menschmeier

----------

## Princess Nell

http://www.privoxy.org/config/ is where you get directed if your setup is incorrect. For testing, use

http://config.privoxy.org/, or just [url]p.p[/url].

Judging by your member name, you should be able to read this  :Wink: 

http://www.fabiankeil.de/privoxy-anleitung/.

----------

## menschmeier

Hi,

I tried again to check my configuration using http://config.privoxy.org/ but it sill says that I am not using Prioxy.   :Sad: 

```
Sep 15 08:25:23 Privoxy(-1210004576) Request: privoxy.org/config

Sep 15 08:26:14 Privoxy(-1210004576) Request: www.privoxy.org/config/

Sep 15 08:26:18 Privoxy(-1210004576) Request: www.privoxy.org/p_web.css

Sep 15 08:26:24 Privoxy(-1210004576) Request: www.privoxy.org/favicon.ico

Sep 15 08:26:24 Privoxy(-1218397280) Request: www.privoxy.org/favicon.ico
```

But doing a request using [url]p.p[/url] it is working ... and shows  *Quote:*   

> This is Privoxy 3.0.3 on localhost (127.0.0.1), port 8118, enabled

   :Smile: 

I think it is working.

A tcpdump output shows me that requests are not routed to the server I used in the URL (e.g. gentoo.org) but to an other one (e.g. ip23.thing.net). This must be a tor server, isn't it.

Am I right with my assumptions?

menschmeier

----------

